# Michigan Cougars



## TBone (Apr 7, 2001)

I read these articles the other day in the paper and found them to be very interesting. Here are some links:

http://www.freep.com/sports/outdoors/cougar15_20011115.htm

http://www.freep.com/sports/outdoors/coubar15_20011115.htm

It sure would be neat to see one of these animals.

T


----------



## steelheader4evr (Nov 20, 2001)

I was very interested in this....

I saw another post in general hunting about cougars, wolves, moose, and elk or something and this made me think of all the wildlife.

I can't believe what I am hearing. This is very interesting. Are there populations in the LP and UP??? Is in-breeding the only breeding taking place?? 

I would like to learn more!


----------



## steelheader4evr (Nov 20, 2001)

I have been researching the cougar topic and found some links that give some news and info...

http://www.100megsfree4.com/farshores/abc_us06.htm

http://detnews.com/2001/metro/0103/09/d08d-197328.htm

http://detnews.com/2001/moresports/0103/11/d11-198117.htm


_*RESOURCES:

The Michigan Wildlife Habitat Foundation (WHF) has completed a 63-page report that complies various studies, historical documents and interviews to examine the question of whether a cougar population inhabits Michigan. "Over the years there have been countless sightings of cougars in both peninsulas," said Dennis Fijalkowski of WHF (Detroit News, 3/11). "We believe there are lions in the state. We feel 20 or fewer animals live in the Upper Peninsula and 10 or fewer are found in the Lower Peninsula." *_......taken from: 

http://www.defenders.org/states/wildlines/issue33.html

    

This leaves me many opinions! More info coming!


----------

